# The boyfriend has symptoms now (of the nurse)



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

http://youngcons.com/breaking-horrible-news-for-the-boyfriend-of-the-ebola-nurse/

Wonder how many folks he had contact with in 15 days?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I edited the title to add (of the nurse) so folks would have some idea of what to expect.

At first I thought your boyfriend had symptoms.


----------



## surfmonkey (Sep 18, 2014)

I keep seeing it reported on these "news" sites that the letter states he became symptomatic and was hospitalized, but if you read the actual letter, it states he was asymptomatic and was only admitted as a precaution.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Agreed, the letter says he has shown NO sign of symptoms.....they are putting him in isolation before there are any symptoms (not knowing if he even is going to get sick). I hope he had some choice in that. In his shoes, I would likely be fine with the idea of going before I was sick so I had no chance of infecting anyone if I did get sick. BUT, I'd have a major problem with this if he was forced into that - IE not his choice.


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

Now there is a possible case in Kansas City. Man had been on medical ship off coast of west Africa, came back to the states and became ill. He was put in isolation on 10-12 and they are running tests. Report says he is low to moderate risk of being infected.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Agreed, the letter says he has shown NO sign of symptoms.....they are putting him in isolation before there are any symptoms (not knowing if he even is going to get sick). I hope he had some choice in that. In his shoes, I would likely be fine with the idea of going before I was sick so I had no chance of infecting anyone if I did get sick. *BUT, I'd have a major problem with this if he was forced into that - IE not his choice.*


*
*
I agree, and yet... How would I feel if he traveled around and got other people sick? I am thinking that a loss of personal freedom for 21 days may just have to be the price that some Americans will have to be forced to pay to keep others from getting sick with ebola.

I wish we lived in a society where everyone who had any chance of getting/spreading the disease would automatically go into voluntary quarantine, but I know that there will be some who won't. Does their freedom trump the freedom of others not to be exposed to them? Such a hard question. But in my opinion, this would be one of the times when I would request that a person surrender their right to freedom for 21 days.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> I edited the title to add (of the nurse) so folks would have some idea of what to expect.
> 
> At first I thought your boyfriend had symptoms.



Thanks. I wasn't intentionally being misleading.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Rush Limbaugh was talking about how we could see an influx of folks trying to escape or come here for treatment. Considering how we are refusing to close the borders ....

He then had a caller who said it is possible, though the chances are low, to shed the virus before you show any symptoms. So before your body begins to fight with a temperature you can possibly be passing it on to others.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

ovsfarm said:


> [/B]
> I agree, and yet... How would I feel if he traveled around and got other people sick? *I am thinking that a loss of personal freedom for 21 days may just have to be the price that some Americans will have to be forced to pay to keep others from getting sick with ebola.*
> 
> I wish we lived in a society where everyone who had any chance of getting/spreading the disease would automatically go into voluntary quarantine, but I know that there will be some who won't. Does their freedom trump the freedom of others not to be exposed to them? Such a hard question. But in my opinion, this would be one of the times when I would request that a person surrender their right to freedom for 21 days.


Years ago, when my girls got a very mild case of chicken pox (they had had the original vaccine in 1995), the parochial school told us that the 2nd girl, who was not sick, would have to stay home for the full 11 days from the time the 1st showed symptoms. 

Arrangements were made for the school to send home all in class and homework (they were in 5th and 3rd grades I think) which meant I had to teach lessons to them even tho I had a full time job! Luckily they were both whiz kids so they never found out I COULD NOT HAVE TAUGHT 5TH-6TH GRADE MATH! 

Anyhow, we never questioned it and THE 2ND KID GOT CHICKENPOX ON THE LAST DAY - 11 days after exposure - even tho we had separated them and used tons of cleaning supplies. So I think I was home full time 22 days in all.

IMHO everyone who is actually exposed (not just worried they were exposed) should be required to stay home/be isolated. Nothing we do on this earth is important enough to risk our lives or someone else's just because we are selfish enough to show up at work when deathly ill with ebola. 

And if it mimics the flu, so be it. Stay home if you have the symptoms. Keep us all well. Save lives. 

Yes it costs money to do so and I had to use straight vacation pay even tho I worked from home! Luckily I had saved my vacation (they got sick in May). We have a FAMILY MEDICAL LEAVE ACT for this very reason. 

Sorry if this sounds exteme but so many have lost all their common sense and decency. Please don't go after me - I realize some people live day to day but we do have some social services to help out. Food pantries, neighbors, church outreach. Flu shots are low cost and often free so at least that would rule out accidentally thinking you are sick with ebola when it is only the flu. 

Ok no real answers just concerns.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wish I could like that post 20 times!

I lost 2 days of work last week because I caught a nasty upper respiratory infection, probably from somebody at work. Out of respect for my co-workers I stayed home without pay. Happened in the spring when I got the flu. Stayed home.

My concern is, how contagious is ebola *BEFORE* people start showing symptoms??????? The CDC will NOT answer that question. We all know chicken pox is contagious before an infected person shows symptoms.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

> My concern is, how contagious is ebola BEFORE people start showing symptoms??????? The CDC will NOT answer that question.


They have answered it, but their answer leaves a lot to be desired. They say it's not contagious before symptoms. That may be true, but I don't think there's any way to know for sure.

And then there's the degree of symptoms. On day one of having ebola you might only be sneezing occasionally with a mild fever. Those are symptoms, but they're not obvious symptoms. How contagious are those people? Nobody is going to quarantine themselves because of a few very minor symptoms that could be something else.

It's a tough one. It will likely kill more people in America. I'm not expecting a major outbreak here (say more than 1000) but it could happen.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

And the outbreak in Africa has taken since December of last year to hit this point.
It is a slow burn kind of thing, especially in countries with better homes and medical facilities.

If it gets burning here, it will take a long, long time.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That's what I mean. Sure you're contagious when you're bleeding from your eyes and nose, but what about a half degree increase in temperature? At that minimal symptom you might not even notice you're infected. So you go about life as normal not knowing you are a bigger danger than Typhoid Mary.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

The woman reporter who was with the cameraman being treated in Nebraska broke her "self-quarantine", and was seen driving 2 passengers to pick up a take-out order. She's under orders now not to do it again.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ozarks Tom said:


> The woman reporter who was with the cameraman being treated in Nebraska broke her "self-quarantine", and was seen driving 2 passengers to pick up a take-out order. She's under orders now not to do it again.


And she's a physician so she should know better, but there's a certain amount of arrogance that goes with that profession...whether it's arrogant people who tend to go into it or whether they get that way when they get to slap M.D. on the end of their name, I don't know. And of course not all of them are like that, but it seems common.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

jtbrandt said:


> And she's a physician so she should know better, but there's a certain amount of arrogance that goes with that profession...whether it's arrogant people who tend to go into it or whether they get that way when they get to slap M.D. on the end of their name, I don't know. And of course not all of them are like that, but it seems common.


Off topic here, but I think you have to be slightly arrogant to believe you have the brains to practice medicine and the training makes you even more arrogant! That said, there are still a few fantastic doctors out there with the right moral compasses.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Ozarks Tom said:


> The woman reporter who was with the cameraman being treated in Nebraska broke her "self-quarantine", and was seen driving 2 passengers to pick up a take-out order. She's under orders now not to do it again.



I saw a You Tube clip saying the cameraman is the son of a doctor who's on b0's death panel. Apparently the cameraman and his family are "elite" and big into the UN/Agenda 21.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

ovsfarm said:


> I agree, and yet... How would I feel if he traveled around and got other people sick? I am thinking that a loss of personal freedom for 21 days may just have to be the price that some Americans will have to be forced to pay to keep others from getting sick with ebola.


I hear you, but people are not always nice. If we start forcing non-symptomatic people into quarantine then people are going to start abusing that quickly. People are going to accuse people of being exposed....just so they can be "put away" for a while. It could turn into a huge mess :catfight:. I know people (obviously they are not my friends - anymore) that would do that kind of thing!http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

PrettyPaisley said:


> I saw *a You Tube clip *saying the cameraman is the son of a doctor who's on b0's
> death panel. Apparently the cameraman and his family are "elite" and big into the UN/Agenda 21.


*********************************************
Please share that link.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

copperkid3 said:


> *********************************************
> Please share that link.


My iPad won't cut and paste. 

It's under TRUTHstreammedia and the title is "Ebola, Cameraman Ashoka Mukpo, Obamacare and the CFR: What Exactly is Going On Here?"


If you do to find it I'll link it from the desktop in a bit.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

Any news on the family members of the original Dallas patient?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

hickerbillywife said:


> Any news on the family members of the original Dallas patient?


Relax. I'm sure they're fine.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just thinking how difficult it must be for the parents of all those kids in those schools where that family sent their kids before they were quarantined. I hadn't heard any more about them so of course I wondered what's up.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Thanks. I wasn't intentionally being misleading.



I know you were not. I just did it for others reading fast, like me, and thought it was your boyfriend. It caught my attention and I thought "Oh NO."


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I've said it in a different thread but Quarantine worked back in the 50's with Polio.

Big sign on the front lawn, and taped to the door.

The government and hospitals need to start taking this seriously.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> I've said it in a different thread but Quarantine worked back in the 50's with Polio.
> 
> Big sign on the front lawn, and taped to the door.
> 
> The government and hospitals need to start taking this seriously.


From a basic level of the Non-Aggression Principle, how do you justify using the threat of deadly force to confine the movements of another human being who has not proved to be a threat to anyone else?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ernie said:


> From a basic level of the Non-Aggression Principle, how do you justify using the threat of deadly force to confine the movements of another human being who has not proved to be a threat to anyone else?


Sorry Ernie, you'll absolutely Hate this answer (with a capital H) - For the common good.
Or as Spock put it "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the one'

21 day quarantine - have the Red Cross put groceries on the front step of any in quarantine person/family that need them. Executive order that they could not be fired and emergency unemployment check for those 21 days to help cover their bills.
Anyone showing symptoms would be picked up and taken to a designated hospital in the area that was ebola certified and treated as if they had ebola from the first instant, no waiting to take precautions until the test came back positive.

In 21 days we'd be ebola free.

It worked in the 1950's when Americans were not as indoctrinated as they are now and polio was all but wiped out. (and yes my family experienced it, my sister died of polio and two of my brothers had it but lived. whole family was quarantined including grandparents and an uncle -- why? because they were Americans, and Americans pull together in an emergency and do what they have to for the common good).


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

mnn2501 said:


> Sorry Ernie, you'll absolutely Hate this answer(with a capital H) - For the common good.
> Or as Spock put it "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the one'
> 
> 21 day quarantine - have the Red Cross put groceries on the front step of any in quarantine person/family that need them. Executive order that they could not be fired and emergency unemployment check for those 21 days to help cover their bills.
> ...


That would work good on paper.. But in reality, multiple people quarantined together could infect each other as they developed symptoms.. so this could go on for months..

Another concern is the ones infected is the ones caring for the patients.. That's where controlling this should start.. if they had protected the health workers in the first place, we wouldn't be in this mess..


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

My concern is all the people who came in contact with a person and didn't know it. Lets just say I was infected and went to Walmart, the mall, Lowes and the grocery store in one day. How would people know that they were exposed, how could CDC track that many potential patients?????? 
Just saying that a person wouldn't even know they were exposed.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

That's why you immediately put people in strict quarantine instead of letting them wander at will like they have been.

This whole thing so far, if not so serious, would be a comedy of errors.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

kycountry said:


> That would work good on paper.. But in reality, multiple people quarantined together could infect each other as they developed symptoms.. so this could go on for months..
> 
> Another concern is the ones infected is the ones caring for the patients.. That's where controlling this should start.. if they had protected the health workers in the first place, we wouldn't be in this mess..


When my old neighbors daughter came down with scarlet fever my Dr said we didn't have to worry unless we came down with strep throat. She said that scarlet fever became such a problem because they quarantined anyone with symptoms and we're actually infecting people who didn't have it.


----------



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

mnn2501 said:


> Sorry Ernie, you'll absolutely Hate this answer (with a capital H) - For the common good.
> Or as Spock put it "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the one'
> 
> 21 day quarantine - have the Red Cross put groceries on the front step of any in quarantine person/family that need them. Executive order that they could not be fired and emergency unemployment check for those 21 days to help cover their bills.
> ...


Even taken that seriously it would be spread to healthcare workers the same as it is now, who would unknowingly spread it to others. That approach does sound like it could help to keep down the number of infected, but certainly not a 21 day solution. 

According to the CDC, 100-150 people daily are flying into the US from ebola hot zones. It's highly likely that some of those people are bringing ebola with them, and spreading it, whether they know it or not.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Quarantines were common pre-1950 for measles, mumps, chicken pox, scarlet fever, polio and probably others that I'm not thinking of. Someone posted a sign on the door of the house/apartment saying quarantine - measles or whatever. I can recall a sign being posted when my sister and I had the measles. Don't recall if it was posted when we had chicken pox and mumps. I was too young to think about signs with chicken pox and too sick with the mumps to care.

At this point it would be wise to force quarantine on all possible connections and stop the outbreak before it can spread. Although unless we get smart and close our borders we won't be able to control the spread.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

ovsfarm said:


> [/B]
> I agree, and yet... How would I feel if he traveled around and got other people sick? I am thinking that a loss of personal freedom for 21 days may just have to be the price that some Americans will have to be forced to pay to keep others from getting sick with ebola.
> 
> I wish we lived in a society where everyone who had any chance of getting/spreading the disease would automatically go into voluntary quarantine, but I know that there will be some who won't. Does their freedom trump the freedom of others not to be exposed to them? Such a hard question. But in my opinion, this would be one of the times when I would request that a person surrender their right to freedom for 21 days.


Some people who KNOW they're infected with "fill-in-the-blank" (as well as those who know they COULD be infected like that traveling nurse) keep on keeping on regardless of the risk to others.

They (the govt...somebody!) are going to HAVE to start being much more aggressive with regards to quarantine if they want to have any hope of controlling this thing. Personal freedom is great and oh-so peachy-keen and all that, but this ain't the common cold!

I know some won't agree with my take on this, but if there ever were a time when the the powers that be needs to step up and "protect" us, it's now.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

If we had a competent government.....maybe. But...we do not. The only person that will keep our families semi safe are us. Government has proven their incompetency over and over again. Can you imagine the cluster blunder if they try to declare martial law? Lots of unnecessary loss of life if that happens imop. Prepare folks


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, my post doesn't read the way I intended. What I should have said is ......if I thought our government could contain and protect....then that's awesome. We, however will not depend or even hopefully expect such. I really think everyone should be getting proper supplies...be it medical, food, water, animal supplies to be able to wait this thing out. I just cannot imagine depending on our "government" to do anything but send us to our doom


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

mnn2501 said:


> That's why you immediately put people in strict quarantine instead of letting them wander at will like they have been.
> 
> This whole thing so far, if not so serious, would be a comedy of errors.


Ok, so what is the legal definition of a strict quarantine? How does the powers that be keep people home or isolated? 
What if they are homeless, living on the street? Hospital patients? People who need on going medical treatment? 

We have aprox. 150 people in self quarantine now. That would mean 150 police officers at the door. Or healthcare workers. Or volunteers???? What will that look like when we need 500 quarantined? 5000? 
Where does that money come from? Where are the officers? Or do we use the National Guard? Do they carry guns to make sure the guy who is drunk stays inside? Who brings food to the families? 
Maybe we just load all these people in a truck and ship them to a quarantine camp???

No easy answers here.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I agree no easy answers. However, if a quarantine notice is put on the neighbor's door and you see that neighbor outside the door, then self-regulating could become a locked quarantine. I think there is no doubt that a neighbor would be willing to call and report someone who was breaking an ebola quarantine.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Seems to me that door is only useful for city quarantine. I mean, who's gonna feed the chickens, rabbits, etc, if we can't go out the door? We're cow shopping, someone gonna come milk her for us? If it comes to quarantining families, I hope the county will have the sense to tell people stay on their own property, not indoors.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

CraftyLady said:


> Ok, so what is the legal definition of a strict quarantine? How does the powers that be keep people home or isolated?
> What if they are homeless, living on the street? Hospital patients? People who need on going medical treatment?
> 
> We have aprox. 150 people in self quarantine now. That would mean 150 police officers at the door. Or healthcare workers. Or volunteers???? What will that look like when we need 500 quarantined? 5000?
> ...


So at what point does it make since to quarantine a whole town/city? Or quarantine the healthy to let it die out.. 

In reality, the laws passed to protect the "population" in this Ebola scare could become a stepping stone to actually take our liberty away from us..

The way some of these are worded, a flu outbreak, someone smoking in public, or any number of theories could be seen as a "threat to public health" and subject to quarantine laws.. They could start quarantining all smokers until they are rehabilitated into "healthy" people that is no longer a threat to public health.. 

Many on here have said they would not support a government takeover of their liberties, but are standing up and demanding the government take others??? REALLY???

We are talking about ARMED GUNMEN standing at people's door.. where their whole family may be detained in put in harms way even if only one family member may have been in contact... Would you want your kids locked in a room with you because someone you set by on a plane threw up on your lap?? 

I agree the public does need some protection... but allowing them to involve whole families is CRAZY..


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Spock Line - Need of the Many....

So many, many scenarios to think about. 

Dairy Farmer
Harvest Time in any area - California Field, Florida Orange Grove, Montana Wheat Fields, Washington Apple Orchard
School Bus Driver loaded with Children
ect, ect,

What happens to them? 
I don't agree with Containment Camps. And they have been discussed at length. 
Now though I understand some of the thought process that got that idea off the ground.


----------

